# how much difference does lycra actually make?



## Toby_2009 (7 May 2009)

So, does lycra actually make much difference or is it just that cyclists like to wear what look right?

Cheers,

Toby


----------



## Dave5N (7 May 2009)

The right clothes for the job.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (7 May 2009)

brainiac once did a test whereby a lycra clad bloke on a scooter raced someone (richard hammond) in normal clothes. 

the aerodynamic lycra won the day.


----------



## dodgy (7 May 2009)

alecstilleyedye said:


> brainiac once did a test whereby a lycra clad bloke on a scooter raced someone (richard hammond) in normal clothes.
> 
> the aerodynamic lycra won the day.



I can see a flaw in that test...


----------



## John the Monkey (7 May 2009)

The big plus is that your clothes aren't flapping around like some kind of sail once you get to a decent speed. Lycra gear also tends to wick sweat away from the body more effectively, so you'll be more comfortable.

Horses for courses really - I wouldn't ride more than 5 or 6 miles without proper kit, but if you didn't mind pottering a bit, or don't get sweaty, normal clothes would probably be fine.

Dave Moulton has a good article on this here;
http://davesbikeblog.squarespace.com/blog/2008/4/25/what-to-wear.html


----------



## alecstilleyedye (7 May 2009)

dodgy said:


> I can see a flaw in that test...



yes, i should clarify that they were both on a little motorised micro scooter, at full throttle.


----------



## jimboalee (7 May 2009)

I rode a 100km once wearing a loose jacket. Bloody hell it was like towing a parachute.
Close fitting clothing - "be slippery".


----------



## Greenbank (7 May 2009)

Toby_2009 said:


> So, does lycra actually make much difference or is it just that cyclists like to wear what look right?



It makes a big difference in comfort. I don't wear it for looks.

It dries quickly if it gets wet (try riding in soaking heavy jeans or cotton trousers) and is much lighter when wet.

It wicks away sweat from your body, better for keeping you cool on a hot day than other fabrics.


----------



## ChrisKH (7 May 2009)

I could show you my chaffed bits from using shorts, as opposed to lycra, if you so wish. 

In fact I'll probably do it if you request it or not.


----------



## Globalti (7 May 2009)

Blimey, that Dave Moulton article - it wasn't long ago, certainly the early 80s, when we were still buying Army surplus trousers and turning them into knee britches for mountineering, stitching the leg material onto the bum for reinforcement. How times change.


----------



## Flyingfox (7 May 2009)

ChrisKH said:


> I could show you my chaffed bits from using shorts, as opposed to lycra, if you so wish.
> 
> In fact I'll probably do it if you request it or not.



Too much information and just wrong


----------



## ChrisKH (7 May 2009)

Flyingfox said:


> Too much information and just wrong



Please see my member title. I'm obligated.


----------



## ed_o_brain (7 May 2009)

Lycra next to the skin is good for keeping comfortable in a wider temperature range. It's also easy to layer up or down as it stows away easily. It chafes a lot less.

It washes and dries quickly.

I do tend to reserve it for my longer rides tho.


----------



## rob7222 (7 May 2009)

I do it for the ladies...


----------



## MajorMantra (7 May 2009)

Greenbank said:


> It makes a big difference in comfort. I don't wear it for looks.
> 
> It dries quickly if it gets wet (try riding in soaking heavy jeans or cotton trousers) and is much lighter when wet.
> 
> It wicks away sweat from your body, better for keeping you cool on a hot day than other fabrics.



+1. More comfortable, greater freedom of movement, fast drying. Also, you can admire your quads as you ride.

Matthew


----------



## stumpy (7 May 2009)

rob7222 said:


> I do it for the ladies...




+1

you also can't beat a lycra clad lady


----------



## Toby_2009 (7 May 2009)

alright alright guys, just got back from aldi, bought my self some lycras!


----------



## Panter (7 May 2009)

Well done 

Actually, I swore blind that I'd never, ever be seen dead in lycra before I started road riding. Now, I wouldn't go out in anything else


----------



## stoatsngroats (7 May 2009)

Greenbank said:


> It wicks away sweat from your body, better for keeping you cool on a hot day than other fabrics.



This is my reason for wearing Lycra padded shorts, and also because they don't flap about.


----------



## Lisa21 (7 May 2009)

When I started riding I thought about wearing lycra, looked on Ebay a bit, and laughed at the "padded cycling shorts" thinking im not paying good money for them when iv got more than enough padding of my own
However, once my rides became longer than about 5 miles I had to have a serious re think as I realised jeans are too painfuland I cant be doing with anything baggy flapping about.
I now always wear lycra shorts or leggings,or my jodpurs.Not confident enough to become a full lycra-lout just yet as I feel I might resemble an overstuffed sock, so wear a tshirt and/or fleece but try to keep the top half tightish too.


----------



## Randochap (7 May 2009)

Greenbank said:


> It makes a big difference in comfort. I don't wear it for looks.



This.


----------



## HJ (7 May 2009)

It depends on how far you are cycling, if you are doing longer rides it is definitely more comfortable. But I often see people in town just wearing it for the pose factor, if you have got the legs for it (and most regular cyclists do), why not...


----------



## Tynan (7 May 2009)

I was a slow and reluctant convert to lycra, now I'm head to toe, I think it looks swish quite apart from being practical etc etc


----------



## violetnewt (8 May 2009)

OMG the thought of me in lycra makes me throw up a little into my mouth lol. Any suggestions for those of us just starting out, who may not yet have a figure that can carry off lycra.

Please have mercy on my work collegues who watch me stumble off my bike in sweaty tank top and cotton trousers, head for the loos, and emerge wiped down deoderised and wearing smart casuals.

Adding lycra to this mix may well push them over the edge!


----------



## punkypossum (8 May 2009)

You can get mountain bike baggy shorts with padded inserts if you don't fancy the full lycra look, and any wicking sports top will do the job!


----------



## marinyork (8 May 2009)

I think lycra is actually less comfortable than other things like jeans, shorts or anything else. I always find it strange how everybody else swears by it being really comfortable. Unfortunately it's very noticeable how much less drag you get through using it in comparison though even on a painfully slow bike. Also the weight of the clothes and how much they fold up are big savings too.


----------



## Globalti (8 May 2009)

The same goes for shoes and pedals - I weighed my old Shimano SPD shoes and pedals against my new Sidi road shoes and pedals and found the road setup to be an amazing 480gms lighter!


----------



## snorri (8 May 2009)

I think lycra poses a considerable problem when trying to encourage people to adopt the bicycle as a mode of transport. Possible converts to cycling see these sportspeople on bicycles and think 'that's not for me', they do not realise that for the majority of utility cycling lycra is unnecessary and ordinary clothing is perfectly adequate.


----------



## asterix (8 May 2009)

That's very true. I never wore lycra to commute. In winter it was tracky bottoms (plus maybe a fleece) and windcheater and in summer ordinary shorts and a tee-shirts. With waterproofs when essential.

Out for jollies or touring tho' it's lycra for me.


----------



## jimboalee (8 May 2009)

On my gent's upright bike, my BSA shopper and when testing my GF's bike, I wear my patch lycra shorts underneath track trousers.

A good pair of shorts will have a patch with a tunnel down the centre.


----------



## John the Monkey (8 May 2009)

violetnewt said:


> Please have mercy on my work collegues who watch me stumble off my bike in sweaty tank top and cotton trousers, head for the loos, and emerge wiped down deoderised and wearing smart casuals.
> 
> Adding lycra to this mix may well push them over the edge!


Punky is right to point out that you don't have to go figure hugging if you don't want to - look for things described as "MTB" or "Freeride" jerseys for a more t-shirt like fit. I found cotton really uncomfortable once I started to sweat, and changing to a top that wicks the sweat away makes a big difference.

Also, a pair of baggy shorts with an insert can be a good bet. I use Endura Hummvees on my commute (need the pockets for my train ticket, work ID etc). Decathlon (if you have one near you) do this type of short in their "Rockrider" range for cheap, although the Endura ones are great quality (I reviewed them in the reviews section of cyclechat).


----------



## parklaneyido (8 May 2009)

Panter said:


> Well done
> 
> *Actually, I swore blind that I'd never, ever be seen dead in lycra before I started road riding. Now, I wouldn't go out in anything else*



Same here. I used to be worried about people making comments etc, but I don't get anything of the sort!


----------



## violetnewt (8 May 2009)

I think I'll definately be shopping for cycling gear this weekend. Not least for some padded shorts. My poor derriere! I am loving cycling though.


----------



## Slim (8 May 2009)

Over the last few years I've gradually converted from footie shorts and cotton T-Shirt to Lycra shorts and thickish base layer. The difference in comfort is very noticeable. 

Mind you, the Mrs laughed her head off when she caught me trying on my first pair of bibshorts last week - "Oh my god!! It's Freddie Mercury!!"

.


----------



## dellzeqq (8 May 2009)

hah! My first trip to John O'Groats was in jeans tucked in to wooly socks, shirt, and jumper. We had platform pedals and plimsolls. And we slept by the side of the road. Tents - forget it! I remember washing our keks out in the River Tweed, and putting them straight on! Lycra's for cissies! If you can't beat a bit of wind resistance, take the bus!


----------



## DieselDemon (8 May 2009)

I find shrinkwrap is a great help, and it's cheaper than lycra. Another good tip, instead of spending a fortune on a cycling helmet, use a disposable nappy, as well as protecting you it keeps your head dry too.


----------



## Smoothhound (8 May 2009)

Hehe, I hear you, when she spots me in mine my Mrs calls me Borat (the shorts look like a mankini apparently). When she's finished laughing that is 



Slim said:


> Over the last few years I've gradually converted from footie shorts and cotton T-Shirt to Lycra shorts and thickish base layer. The difference in comfort is very noticeable.
> 
> Mind you, the Mrs laughed her head off when she caught me trying on my first pair of bibshorts last week - "Oh my god!! It's Freddie Mercury!!"
> 
> .


----------



## Toby_2009 (8 May 2009)

right guys as i said, I have invested in lycras from aldi and wore them out on a short 10 mile ride and I have to say that they are (obviously) perfect for the job, the padding is fantastic and compared to the baggy shorts I normally wear they were simply fantastic.


----------

